# 100 knives to try before you die



## Carl Kotte (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey all,

I wonder whether you would like to contribute here to a list of - as the heading suggests - 100 knives you should (as a knife enthusiast/nerd) try before you die. You will likely recognize the familar format: it is a version of ’100 books’, or ’100 films’ you must... before you die. 
I have no particular set of rules in mind for getting on the 100’s list apart from these two: it 1) kitchen knives, and only kitchen knives, are eligible for the list, 2) only remarkable knives can be put up here.
That said, I do not want to prejudge anything; some of the most exclusive knives from the best blacksmiths are bound to be on the list, I guess. So might also particularly good or plainly weird low-key stuff too. (Compare with food: truffle and caviar come to mind on a list like this, but there is some food that is weird(er) such that your life would be less rich for not tasting it). 
For example, it might be that a kind of heavily specialized knife (think of a Chosaki or a cheese cutter maybe) ought to be on the list though it is in many respects a simple tool that seldom costs more than a few $.

Would be happy if you would like to contribute! It could be a good read!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds a fun idea to me. 
Allow me to nominate the Yoshiaki Fujiawara (Kato) Workhorse gyuto from JNS.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jun 26, 2019)

I will throw out a Watanabe gyuto from Shinichi Watanabe.


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2019)

Gengetsu


----------



## Barclid (Jun 26, 2019)

Takamura Pro Gyuto, Kagekiyo Blue 1 Gyuto, Carter Funayuki, Shigefusa Gyuto.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 26, 2019)

This is a great start! (I do fear that a list of this kind could easily start to influence my ’dream shopping’ list; then I will die of starvation before I get to top 16).


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 26, 2019)

Dalman gyuto
Raquin gyuto
... I'll just name these two. Had a list of 20 custom gyutos, but maybe it shouldn't be 100 gyutos


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 26, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Dalman gyuto
> Raquin gyuto
> ... I'll just name these two. Had a list of 20 custom gyutos, but maybe it shouldn't be 100 gyutos



No rules imposed yet... maybe the natural thing to do in the end is to make the list into a ’the world’s 100 deadliest gyutos’-list


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh!!! I was sticking to one!

Avoiding listing more Kato’s:

-Older wide bevel Konosuke Fujiyama 
-Older Masamoto KS
-Toyama iron clad
-Yoshikane black dammy sld


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 26, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Oh!!! I was sticking to one!
> 
> Avoiding listing more Kato’s:
> 
> ...



Your modesty was admirable. Lack of rules for conducting this list might have lead astray. (So feel free to suggest rules to impose, I guess).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 26, 2019)

Elliot said:


> -Older wide bevel Konosuke Fujiyama
> -Older Masamoto KS



How old (give or take)?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> How old (give or take)?



Fujiyama is pre-'18 when Morihiro was sharpening. 
KS is I think about the same, as the newer ones have a different grind (I have been told).


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 26, 2019)

KS with stamped Kanji, not etched.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 26, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> KS with stamped Kanji, not etched.



Very few people have ever used "proper" one, 
so take everything you hear with a grain of salt.

If you read the archives you will see lots of people
comlaining about "bad KS grinds", all those complaints
had stamped Kanji ... FWIW

Unless it's a knife youve seen in person 
or has been vouched for by somebody not looking
to flip for a profit...

This is kind of like debating which of the Shig
father or sons sharpened your shig...etc

Modern are arguably a bit thinner TBE,
but typically weigh and measure the same
with proper profiles indistinguishable from
earlier versions....

Just some things to think about...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 26, 2019)

To add one to the OP: Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 26, 2019)

Munetoshi, cleaver and gyuto.


----------



## valgard (Jun 26, 2019)

Well ,some on my list already mentioned but adding some

1-Watanabe Nakiri (gyuto too but already mentioned)
2-Watanabe KU gyuto (sufficiently different from kasumi to try both)
3-Kato STD 240 gyuto 
4-Kato suji
5-Shigefusa (mentioned already but although not for everyone a must try)
6-Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki gyuto 
7-Yoshikane black damascus gyuto
8-Togashi/Tosa honyaki blue steel gyuto (that steel is worth a try for sure)
9-Munetoshi butcher
10-Tanaka gyuto (what a cheap great performer!)

Custom/Western makers
11-Halcyonforge gyuto
12-Bryan Raquin (I'll be shameless and throw the mini cleaver/big nakiri in this list as it's my favourite knife from him, gyuto was mentioned)
13-Comet honyaki


----------



## dmonterisi (Jun 26, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> To add one to the OP: Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko



yes! my takayuki ginsan damascus is a very underrated performer. it performs well above its price and is comparable or exceeds the performance of fujiyama and toyama in some respects. plus the damascus is some of the nicest ive seen.


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2019)

I think if we just narrow down to the maker/company/line this might be easier


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 26, 2019)

TS white #1
Kochi stainless clad
Pre ww2 Nogent handled carbon Sabatiers
Medium CCK carbon Kau Kong Chopper


----------



## Ivang (Jun 26, 2019)

A knife by takeda is a must


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2019)

Ivang said:


> A knife by takeda is a must



What are their virtues, in your opinion?


----------



## Migraine (Jun 26, 2019)

Catcheside Gyuto
Prendergast - his knives feel somehow different to anything else I've tried, I think everyone should give him a go.


----------



## Michi (Jun 26, 2019)

At $10, pretty much anyone can afford this:


----------



## Ivang (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't know if i would call them virtues, but takeda knives, at least the few ive handled are different from most others ive tried.
The grind is very unique, it allows for food release that is unrivaled in my short experience with jknives. The steel is very tough, ive seen my sasanoha go against pork ribs, chicken bones (not through them of course) and come back unscathed. 
There are other aspects, profile, weight, and such, but those two alone are worth the experience.


----------



## Barclid (Jun 26, 2019)

As this is a "try before you die" and not "buy before you die" why not just preempt the rest of this list and say "everything" because if there's no commitment involved, well **** I'll try them all.


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2019)

If we have 100 slots to work with, that covers most of the makers ever discussed positively on this site, no? (As long as we don’t subdivide into knife types...)

Of course, that’s not to say the discussion isn’t worthwhile.

Chelsea Miller grate (er...) yuto. Try to argue that I’m wrong... think about it long enough and you’ll realize I’m right.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 26, 2019)

Terrific idea.
For me, this might be less about specific knives and more about certain features:
- Dalman or some other s-grind - because s-grind
- Zkramer or other super tall knife - because some people can never go back to 50mm
- Hazenberg or Xerxes? - something with extreme taper, just whisper thin tips
- Takeda - not sure what even compares to that grind and size
- Some nice authoritative thing, Matsubara or Doi etc - because power is addictive
- A Chinese Vegi Cleaver - because super-oversize is sometimes fun
- Something in HRC 64+, Fujiwara or Yoshikdane etc - because you should know what real edge retention is
- Shibata Kotetsu or Ginga or some other super laser - because super-laser
- Masamoto KS - because, while overhyped, it's still a great knife and relevant in history and a good common ground to start a discussion
- A nice custom handle - because comfort is greatly underrated 
... I struggle to complete the list, but know it's not the end ... if it can truly be completed.


----------



## Jville (Jun 26, 2019)

So are the knives not supposed to be repeated or are ones mentioned more higher ranked.


----------



## Moooza (Jun 26, 2019)

Migraine said:


> Catcheside Gyuto
> Prendergast - his knives feel somehow different to anything else I've tried, I think everyone should give him a go.



I love his Nakiri's too (once they've been properly sharpened)


----------



## ryanjams (Jun 26, 2019)

I'll echo Toyama, especially the 270 gyuto or monster 210 nakiri, and add Kippington. I've got a ~260 that's heavy workpony or workhorse-lite and the taper is nuts, blade-heavy as hell but in-hand it's impressively nimble, "whippy" as he described it. Still need to try out his hook grind so there's one for the bucketlist


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 26, 2019)

I feel the qualification should be "notable" rather than necessarily "remarkable" though maybe it's only a slight semantic difference.

Another vote for Takeda gyuto from me for the unique tall profile, forged hollow, and low zero grind. It looks massive but so light it almost seems like a toy until you use it.

I would say that one of the CCK cleavers/caidao should be included, maybe the 1303.

One of the Sabatier style carbon steel chef's knives, though I'm not an expert and couldn't say what representative.

Gude bread sword? I never pulled the trigger on one but it seems like at least one bread knife should be on the list and this one seems to be the consensus gold standard?


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 27, 2019)

dmonterisi said:


> yes! my takayuki ginsan damascus is a very underrated performer. it performs well above its price and is comparable or exceeds the performance of fujiyama and toyama in some respects. plus the damascus is some of the nicest ive seen.


I had horrible stiction with mine - did I have a dud?


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 27, 2019)

TF Denka. Best heat treat, sharpness, edge retention and edge stability of any knife I’ve tried. And easy to polish stainless clad is a bonus too!


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 27, 2019)

For me,
Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka line steel was eye-opening for me. Gets a very acute edge that just lasts and lasts.
Carter because they can cut like stink, easy to sharpen (Muteki included)
Kochi because of the insane performance qualities, and the steel takes any kind of edge you ask from rough butchery to fine veggie work (my suji is sharpened for meat, the gyuto for veggies. Exact same steel, and both are fantastic)
_Vintage_ Sabatier to get in touch with your western roots, and as an origin story for how the gyuto evolved

And now for my unpopular opinions, but I'll stick to them...
Mac Pro series for a good stainless beater that's thin enough to cut well, releases food pretty well and sharpens up easily
Murata blue #1 anything - for me this is wabi-sabi at its best. They're not fancy, don't claim to be, not expensive but sharpen up very nicely, hold a good edge, and just work well. A great 'girlfriend knife' that you'll end up using more than you want to admit. Just a 'pleasant' knife, if that's not too vague.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

Barclid said:


> As this is a "try before you die" and not "buy before you die" why not just preempt the rest of this list and say "everything" because if there's no commitment involved, well **** I'll try them all.



Well, life is short and - while it would be interesting to try all - you don’t want to die trying


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 27, 2019)

Ones that I don’t think have been mentioned yet:
Masashi SLD
Tilman Leder Niolox
And an outlier: the Tosa forged butchery knives from JWW, Knife Merchant or Knife Center or one of those, and places like that. Inexpensive and break all the expectations about what can’t/shouldn’t be done with a J-knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

ian said:


> If we have 100 slots to work with, that covers most of the makers ever discussed positively on this site, no? (As long as we don’t subdivide into knife types...)
> 
> Of course, that’s not to say the discussion isn’t worthwhile.
> 
> Chelsea Miller grate (er...) yuto. Try to argue that I’m wrong... think about it long enough and you’ll realize I’m right.



1) We could subdivide! Sure! For now, I am happy to collect input (which has been plenty! Very exciting!).

2) I would most def want to try a Chelsea Miller tool


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

Barashka said:


> Terrific idea.
> For me, this might be less about specific knives and more about certain features:
> - Dalman or some other s-grind - because s-grind
> - Zkramer or other super tall knife - because some people can never go back to 50mm
> ...



This was a nice take on the topic! Very hands on and well-motivated. Makes me want to try them all at once!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

Jville said:


> So are the knives not supposed to be repeated or are ones mentioned more higher ranked.



As said, no rules yet so fire away! Additionally, repetition might give some rough indication of what must absolutely be on the list in the end!


----------



## McMan (Jun 27, 2019)

Any list of 100 should have one Tosagata bunka on it.
Way back when, this was the gateway knife...


----------



## Forty Ounce (Jun 27, 2019)

+1 for toyama.. better than Kato, in my opinion.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Jun 27, 2019)

Barashka said:


> Terrific idea.
> For me, this might be less about specific knives and more about certain features:
> - Dalman or some other s-grind - because s-grind
> - Zkramer or other super tall knife - because some people can never go back to 50mm
> ...


This is so useful. Thanks! Now to get that Dalman.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 27, 2019)

Not necessarily in order:

- Toyama 270 gyuto -- cuts anything
- Takeda gyuto -- thin, light, sharp, excellent food release
- Fujiyama FM 240 gyuto in white #1 -- these knives are in demand for a reason, the white #1s are a bit thinner and taller than the B2s I have seen
- older wide bevel Fujiyama -- also in demand for a reason, could easily be one's only gyuto
- any Murray Carter -- sharp sharp sharp
- Shiraki Honyaki -- cuts anything (not bones, ice, etc., obviously)
- Jikko Akebono 240 Gyuto-- the size increase and different profile over standard Sakai makes a great all-around knife
- Heiji semi-stainless 
- The Tanaka gyutos offered by Hitohira are also excellent and somewhat overlooked
- Masamoto KS 270 gyuto -- authoritative and versatile


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

McMan said:


> Any list of 100 should have one Tosagata bunka on it.
> Way back when, this was the gateway knife...



Cool, this is interesting! Is it the bunka, the Tosagata or simply the combination (i.e. that this brand makes a great inexpensive bunka)? Keep em coming!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

Michi said:


> At $10, pretty much anyone can afford this:
> View attachment 55643



Very nice! Great


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I feel the qualification should be "notable" rather than necessarily "remarkable" though maybe it's only a slight semantic difference.
> 
> Another vote for Takeda gyuto from me for the unique tall profile, forged hollow, and low zero grind. It looks massive but so light it almost seems like a toy until you use it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you might be right about ’remarkable’ and that ’notable’ is to prefer (would you care to motivate it though - not being a native I am not sure I sense the difference in nuance).

Gude! Yes, good! And Sabatier. Cool


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

No German knives have made it yet. An accident or not?


----------



## idemhj (Jun 27, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> No german knives have made it yet. An accident or not?


The Güde you just mentioned is German


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 27, 2019)

idemhj said:


> The Güde you just mentioned is German



Oh, you are absolutely right! My bad, thanks!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jun 27, 2019)

Mario, Harner, Marko and Tesshu.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 27, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> Not necessarily in order:
> 
> - Toyama 270 gyuto -- cuts anything
> - Takeda gyuto -- thin, light, sharp, excellent food release
> ...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 27, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> No German knives have made it yet. An accident or not?



There are some good boutique made european knives, not all of them are easy to get in the US
Xerxes comes to mind, people seem to talk highly of the makers work.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 28, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> No German knives have made it yet. An accident or not?



Tilman has been mentioned and would also be on my short list.

I'd add Tanaka blue2, Kochi v2 and Wat (pre-stainless clad just because).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 28, 2019)

As soon as I have access to a computer I will assemble the results so far and put everything onto a list of some kind. To be continued! Thanks a lot so far!


----------



## XooMG (Jun 28, 2019)

How many knives can we try after we die?


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 28, 2019)

XooMG said:


> How many knives can we try after we die?



Whatever we want to, there's real kramers and tamahagane katos waiting for us.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 28, 2019)

XooMG said:


> How many knives can we try after we die?



That is a good question! I’m afraid the answer is ... 17.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 28, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> That is a good question! I’m afraid the answer is ... 17.



And 17 is 83 short of a 100


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 28, 2019)

Have about as much chance of even making a dent in this list as I do with my 1'001 beers before you die book


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 28, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Have about as much chance of even making a dent in this list as I do with my 1'001 beers before you die book



Are you sure about that? (If you are, we might have a reason to make the list shorter!)


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 28, 2019)

Haven’t seen these listed yet:

Rader 

Martell

Don Nguyen

Mizuno honyaki

Misono Dragon


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 29, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Haven’t seen these listed yet:
> 
> Rader
> 
> ...



Mmm mmm mmm, good!


----------



## refcast (Jun 29, 2019)

Heiji carbon or semistainless: such a crispy edge and cutting feel, great food release, really even blade faces and little overgrind
Fujiwara Teruyasu: super hard steel, easy to sharpen, a bit brittle, really sharp but feedback can be a bit sterile sometimes
Ashi Hamono Ginga: any laser will do, really, though. Great fit and finish full-package mid-cost J-knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh, and BTW, if death seems an awfully long time to wait, there is also the possibility of changing the heading into ’A 100 knives to try before you DIY!’


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 29, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Haven’t seen these listed yet:
> 
> Rader
> 
> ...



I'm on Rader's list and Bloodroot's list at the moment. I'm a NW native and excited for Rader. Excited for Bloodroot too, but it's 4 years out.

I thought my Don Nguyen was a little wedgy, but that may just be me. The overall package is stunning.

Edit: Don Nguyen paring knife, bought very early in his career, and before I knew up from down in the knife world.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jun 29, 2019)

What a great list so far! I’d like to add Kamon knives and Grimm Knife Co to the pile as well!


----------



## Michi (Jun 30, 2019)

Another cheap option from Ikea:

https://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/30257579/



I get to use this knife once a week at a regular cook-up/dinner with a friend of mine who also is a passionate cook. The knife has a bit more belly than I like, but it is nice to use regardless, and made with VG-10 steel. At USD 40.00 or so, it's really good value for money.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 30, 2019)

Michi said:


> Another cheap option from Ikea:
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/30257579/
> View attachment 55858
> ...



And - most importantly - it is Swedish! (I know I know, it is not made in Sweden, but still!). Sweden brings you Dalman and IKEA straight on top of the list!
Thx Michi


----------



## CTKC (Jun 30, 2019)

Any Burke; everyone should use a Burke at least once- magic!

I would also add:

Rader, Maumasi (nice S grind), Lisch (both David and Andrea)

Tsukasa Hinoura, Shigefusa, Ikeda mizu honyaki, and Kumagoro honyaki

And since this is a before-one-dies list and not particularly focused on affordability, then a true hand-made Kramer.


----------



## playero (Jun 30, 2019)

Jim Burke 

HHH 

Martell 

Masahiro 

Takeshi Saji 

Bob Kramer original 

Kurosaki 

Kikuishi 

Toyogama


----------



## Rory Shannon (Jun 30, 2019)

Fingal Ferguson
Blenheim Forge
Blok Knives
Dan Prendergast
Oldskool Sabatier chef knives
Munetoshi butcher

And some usual suspects already mentioned!


----------



## ThinMan (Jul 4, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> As soon as I have access to a computer I will assemble the results so far and put everything onto a list of some kind. To be continued! Thanks a lot so far!



How’s the compilation going?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 4, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> How’s the compilation going?



Not well! [emoji17]


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 4, 2019)

So, here is the spectacular list you have been waiting for. Or not really. For a list promising to contain 100 remarkable (or notable) knives, it is surprisingly short at the moment. Let us consider it a work in project. Please add, correct, improve, etc. etc. 

A hundred dies to knife before you fry – in something like an alphabetical order.


1. Blenheim Forge

2. Blok Knives

3. Bloodroot

4. Jim Burke

5. Murray Carter Funayuki

6. Catcheside Gyuto

7. CCK a) Carbon Kau Kong Chopper, b) 1303

8. Comet Honyaki

9. Robin Dalman Gyuto S-Grind

10. Doi

11. Fingal Ferguson

12. Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka

13. Gengetsu Gyuto

14. Gesshin Ittetsy Honyaki Gyuto

15. Grimm Knife Company

16. Gude Bread Sword

17. HHH

18. Halcyonforge Gyuto

19. Ashi Hamono Ginga

20. Harner

21. Hazenberg

22. Heiji Semi-stainless

23. Tsukasa Hinoura

24. Ikea Briljera

25. Ikeda Mizu Honyaki

26. Mario Ingoglia

27. Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240

28. Kagekiyo Blue # 1 Gyuto

29. Benjamin Kamon

30. Kato a) STD Gyuto, b) Yoshiaki Fujiwara, c) Sujihiki

31. Kikuishi

32. Kippington

33. Kochi a) Stainless clad, b) V2

34. Konosuke Fujiyama (preferably old, and wide bevel) or Gyuto 240 White Steel # 1

35. Shibata Kotetsu

36. Bob Kramer

37. Kumagoro Honyaki

38. Tilman Leder Inox

39. Andrea Lisch

40. David Lisch

41. Mac Pro Series

42. Dave Martell

43. Masahiro

44. Masamoto KS

45. Masashi SLD

46. Matsubara

47. Maumasi

48. Chelsea Miller Gyuto

49. Misono Dragon

50. Mizuno Honyaki

51. Munethoshi a) Cleaver, b) Gyuto, c) Butcher

52. Murata Blue # 1

53. Don Ngyuen

54. Opinel

55. Dan Prendergast

56. Brian Raquin a) Gyuto, b) Mini cleaver/Big Nakiri

57. Michael Rader

58. Sabatier a) Nogent handled pre 1939, b) Old carbon

59. Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko

60. Takeshi Saji

61. Shigefusa Gyuto

62. Takamura Pro Gyuto

63. Takeda Gyuto

64. Tanaka a) Blue Steel # 2, b) Gyuto

65. Tesshu

66. Togashi Honyaki Blue Steel Gyuto

67. Tosagata Bunka

68. Toyogama

69. Toyama a) Iron Clad, b) Guyto 270, c) Nakiri 210

70. Tsourkan

71. Shinichi Watanabe a) Kasumi Guyto, b) KU Gyuto, c) Nakiri

72. Xerxes

73. Yoshikane Black Damascus SLD

74. Zwilling Kramer


----------



## rickbern (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice work, Carl!


----------



## Jville (Jul 5, 2019)

How in tbe world is Mert Tansu not on this list?


----------



## Jville (Jul 5, 2019)

Also the new fujiyama fms should easily be on here. They are really, really good.


----------



## Jville (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll add kono ys and mazaki.


----------



## zoze (Jul 5, 2019)

Jville said:


> How in tbe world is Mert Tansu not on this list?



Mert has to be on the list for sure. Billipp has not been mentioned, yet.
Also Marius Smide and Evan Antzenberger.
And Tilman does not only excel in Niolox.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 5, 2019)

rickbern said:


> Nice work, Carl!


Thanks! Good to know that it is appreciated!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 5, 2019)

Jville said:


> I'll add kono ys and mazaki.


Great suggestions! Please (if you would be so kind) copy-paste the list and add these manually!


----------



## mozg31337 (Jul 5, 2019)

I would like to add Watanabe Honyaki Gyoto. Just amazing and below 1K usd in a standard build. Custom things might bring the price just above 1K.


----------



## gstriftos (Jul 5, 2019)

I made a spreadsheet but cannot upload it (does allow extension). Can anyone help with that or do I need to link via google ?

Edit: 
The link https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/15aL4qAPUrLqbG0fEcHdtanUW0ZqBl94X?usp=sharing

There is a lot of info missing (I don't know what to input) so if anyone wants to chime in feel free.
Do you think we should also add columns with clad/mono type, stainless/carbon or what else you think important?


----------



## lemeneid (Jul 5, 2019)

mozg31337 said:


> I would like to add Watanabe Honyaki Gyoto. Just amazing and below 1K usd in a standard build. Custom things might bring the price just above 1K.


Wat honyaki is out of production unfortunately and anyone selling used is probably going at 1k and above now by my guessing. Amazing knife though.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 5, 2019)

gstriftos said:


> I made a spreadsheet but cannot upload it (does allow extension). Can anyone help with that or do I need to link via google ?
> 
> Edit:
> The link https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/15aL4qAPUrLqbG0fEcHdtanUW0ZqBl94X?usp=sharing
> ...



Hey, this was excellent! Thank you very much @gstriftos!


----------



## tkern (Jul 5, 2019)

Dexter 45A12H


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jul 6, 2019)

Devin definitely needs a spot IMO and I personally feel Ian Rogers / Haburn Knives should be there as well ... Many of Jon's wares could find a place - the Kagekiyo line being one of the most obvious ...

Very nice work Carl!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 6, 2019)

Assuming #48 is a joke, that's a pretty good list.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 6, 2019)

ecchef said:


> Assuming #48 is a joke, that's a pretty good list.



Pretty good? It should be great! Care to improve it? And no, 48 is an absolute must.


----------



## zoze (Jul 6, 2019)

Some think highly of Bill Burke.


----------



## JLaz (Jul 6, 2019)

I'd very much like to try an Andy Billipp along the way.


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 6, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Pretty good? It should be great! Care to improve it? And no, 48 is an absolute must.


As Tony said, “They're grate!"


----------



## idemhj (Jul 6, 2019)

I think the Suisin INOX honyaki gyuto (either 240 or 210) ought to be on the list. I know that many will say that it is overpriced, but it still was/is a a groundbreaking (and very, very well made) knife, especially if you happen to like lasers.

I also think the Kaeru gyuto from JNS ought to be there. It’s a knife that a lot of the pro cooks around here use, and with good reason


----------



## Jville (Jul 6, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Pretty good? It should be great! Care to improve it? And no, 48 is an absolute must.



I thought they were supposed to be exceptional knives. Are you sure you want to say her work is exceptional?


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 6, 2019)

Jville said:


> I thought they were supposed to be exceptional knives. Are you sure you want to say her work is exceptional?


They are exceptional in the sense I would use any knife _except _that one


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2019)

Ok, so just to put this to bed, I did suggest Chelsea Miller as a joke, offering a tongue in cheek explanation stemming from the facts that

1) we had like an entire thread about her recently (or at least a multipage tangent), indicating that her knives are surely remarkable, in that they offend most of our sensibilities and are very expensive, and

2) noone on the thread had actually tried her knives, so hey, if we’re suggesting things to try, here’s something that would make a difference in the KKF community. 

But this isn’t really worth dwelling on for more than one jokey post, so maybe we could remove her and quell the controversy?


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 7, 2019)

Horse is dead, moving on


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 7, 2019)

ian said:


> Ok, so just to put this to bed, I did suggest Chelsea Miller as a joke, offering a tongue in cheek explanation stemming from the facts that
> 
> 1) we had like an entire thread about her recently (or at least a multipage tangent), indicating that her knives are surely remarkable, in that they offend most of our sensibilities and are very expensive, and
> 
> ...



No one removes Chelsea Miller!


----------



## Jville (Jul 7, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> No one removes Chelsea Miller!



Why are you so set on Chelsea Miller. I havent heard a single person say she makes great knives. Ive heard people say they like cut brooklyn knives. Perhaps, you need to add kamikoto knives on to the list.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 7, 2019)

Yoshi SLD Damascus. Bang is great on this one!


----------



## parbaked (Jul 7, 2019)

Jville said:


> Why are you so set on Chelsea Miller. Ive heard people say they like cut brooklyn knives.



Cut Brooklyn do stock removal from 52100, 1095 and AEB-L. 
Chelsea grinds her knives from farriers rasps.
But both are from Brooklyn and charge a lot of $$$...


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 7, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Cut Brooklyn do stock removal from 52100, 1095 and AEB-L.
> Chelsea grinds her knives from farriers rasps.
> But both are from Brooklyn and charge a lot of $$$...


Why are we even having this convo?


----------



## Jville (Jul 7, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Cut Brooklyn do stock removal from 52100, 1095 and AEB-L.
> Chelsea grinds her knives from farriers rasps.
> But both are from Brooklyn and charge a lot of $$$...



I wasnt trying to equate the two makers together. Although since i said them together i could see it coming off that way. I was mentioning it because i thought the list was comprised of knives that were supposed to be great through personal trials. I havent used either, so it wasnt an attempt to have cut on the list. I was just saying if it was somebody that at least there has been talk, experience, familiarity with their knives.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

OK, two things, but first of all thanks to everybody who has contributed so far! The KKF community is great.
1. So with a few exceptions this list has turned into a Maker’s/Manufacturer’s list. The original idea was to compile a list of notable knives to try before you die - and even though some makers do everything well, there might be reason to impose further precision (I think it was @Xenif who suggested we should follow the convention 1 Brand/maker, 2 line/steel, 3 knife type, 4 length (or some improved version thereof).
2. As soon as we get a comprehensive enough list, I (or someone else) could put together a vote of some kind. Each participant gets to tick x boxes (number not yet decided) of knives, and the 100 knives who get the most votes get to be on the final list.

These are suggestions. Let me know what you think! All best!


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Jul 8, 2019)

Also, and for the slightly less encyclopedia brained amongst us, would it be possible to avoid abbreviations and nicknames in this thread? Especially when discussing super knives and from Japanese makers for somebody like myself it's not always clear who the maker is. Sorry if this comes across noobish, but learning takes time. 




Carl Kotte said:


> OK, two things, but first of all thanks to everybody who has contributed so far! The KKF community is great.
> 1. So with a few exceptions this list has turned into a Maker’s/Manufacturer’s list. The original idea was to compile a list of notable knives to try before you die - and even though some makers do everything well, there might be reason to impose further precision (I think it was @Xenif who suggested we should follow the convention 1 Brand/maker, 2 line/steel, 3 knife type, 4 length (or some improved version thereof).
> 2. As soon as we get a comprehensive enough list, I (or someone else) could put together a vote of some kind. Each participant gets to tick x boxes (number not yet decided) of knives, and the 100 knives who get the most votes get to be on the final list.
> 
> These are suggestions. Let me know what you think! All best!


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Jul 8, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> So, here is the spectacular list you have been waiting for. Or not really. For a list promising to contain 100 remarkable (or notable) knives, it is surprisingly short at the moment. Let us consider it a work in project. Please add, correct, improve, etc. etc.
> 
> A hundred dies to knife before you fry – in something like an alphabetical order.
> 
> ...


Time to win the lottery or get the credit card out, ladies and gents.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

DisconnectedAG said:


> Also, and for the slightly less encyclopedia brained amongst us, would it be possible to avoid abbreviations and nicknames in this thread? Especially when discussing super knives and from Japanese makers for somebody like myself it's not always clear who the maker is. Sorry if this comes across noobish, but learning takes time.



This point about abbreviations is very good! It is much appreciated if you spell out the complete name, line, etc etc! All best!


----------



## ian (Jul 8, 2019)

Is this drive to produce a ranked list contrary to the KKF mission? I seem to remember someone proposing a “buying guide” at some point, and there being considerable opposition. I’m not sure we want to encourage everyone to first go buy knife #1, then knife #2, etc... Not sure that’s fair to the makers, since there would be a lot of factors involved in the ranking that aren’t necessarily related to quality (e.g. availability, buzz). I’m on board with a top 100 list, since there are so many, but ranking it makes it seem inaccurately definitive, and may encourage buying practices we want to avoid.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

ian said:


> Is this drive to produce a ranked list contrary to the KKF mission? I seem to remember someone proposing a “buying guide” at some point, and there being considerable opposition. I’m not sure we want to encourage everyone to first go buy knife #1, then knife #2, etc... Not sure that’s fair to the makers, since there would be a lot of factors involved in the ranking that aren’t necessarily related to quality (e.g. availability, buzz). I’m on board with a top 100 list, since there are so many, but ranking it makes it seem inaccurately definitive, and may encourage buying practices we want to avoid.



Good point! I was not aware of that, and I did not mean to suggest anything that was against the rules. I am happy to retract and go for a non-ranking list.


----------



## Michi (Jul 8, 2019)

A ranked list doesn’t make that much sense anyway because people’s priorities differ. Alphabetical order would do, I think.


----------



## Midsummer (Jul 8, 2019)

I think I would prefer to see a list of knives that have opened peoples eyes. I would prefer stories of good first hand experiences. We would see more good comments on more common knives and less about knives that only a few can use.

In other words, I would like to see a list of good tools. Instead of a list of what “investors or art critics” think would be of value.

So my criteria would require that the poster has actually used the knife that they propose - I don’t mean “BNIB with only a few test cuts” type of use either.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

Midsummer said:


> I think I would prefer to see a list of knives that have opened peoples eyes. I would prefer stories of good first hand experiences. We would see more good comments on more common knives and less about knives that only a few can use.
> 
> In other words, I would like to see a list of good tools. Instead of a list of what “investors or art critics” think would be of value.
> 
> So my criteria would require that the poster has actually used the knife that they propose - I don’t mean “BNIB with only a few test cuts” type of use either.



I see your point - there are a few, but not many, tools at the moment and they are in the minority. Feel free to add though. Nothing is settled yet!


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 8, 2019)

Midsummer said:


> I would like to see a list of good tools. Instead of a list of what “investors or art critics” think would be of value.



The investors and art critics kill/ruin every thing...
by making 'lists' you are just enabling them


----------



## McMan (Jul 8, 2019)

ian said:


> Is this drive to produce a ranked list contrary to the KKF mission? I seem to remember someone proposing a “buying guide” at some point, and there being considerable opposition. I’m not sure we want to encourage everyone to first go buy knife #1, then knife #2, etc... Not sure that’s fair to the makers, since there would be a lot of factors involved in the ranking that aren’t necessarily related to quality (e.g. availability, buzz). I’m on board with a top 100 list, since there are so many, but ranking it makes it seem inaccurately definitive, and may encourage buying practices we want to avoid.


Good point.


Michi said:


> A ranked list doesn’t make that much sense anyway because people’s priorities differ. Alphabetical order would do, I think.


Good solution.


HRC_64 said:


> The investors and art critics kill/ruin every thing...
> by making 'lists' you are just enabling them


Good point.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

One comment though before a tangent turns into a topic of its own. First, I have never proposed a buyer’s list and it has not been my intention to do so either. Secondly - and maybe I should have been much more clear on this point - I have not suggested a ranking. I never wrote that there should be a ranking; what I suggested was that there be some sort of vote concerning what gets to be on the final list (the list itself could still be in alphabetical order, and, more importantly, the distribution of the votes could be concealed or not presented). The only reason to have a vote, after having collected a lot more specific suggestions concerning specific knives, would be to make sure we had a list of knives rather than makers/brands. As someone said early on (was it ian?) a list of 100 makers pretty much should add up to a list of every maker/brand that has been spoken of positively on KKF. That was not exactly what I had in mind, although such a list could also - I admit - be interesting.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2019)

Midsummer said:


> In other words, I would like to see a list of good tools. Instead of a list of what “investors or art critics” think would be of value.



I think I read this part in a rush and did not think it over properly. Now that I do, I find it very hard to see what you are picking up on. As far as I can tell, value has not been discussed at all (and certainly not investment value, which does seem to be what you are talking about). Many high-end knives have been mentioned, but that does not mean that they have been put there by (the equivalences of) art critics. I would guess that interest in high-end knives is one of the things that bring many to KKF, but that does not reflect the whole spectrum of knife enthusiasts here. Insofar something is missing (and there ought to be) just add!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> I think I read this part in a rush and did not think it over properly. Now that I do, I find it very hard to see what you are picking up on. As far as I can tell, value has not been discussed at all (and certainly not investment value, which does seem to be what you are Tallinn about). Many high-end knives have been mentioned, but that does not mean that they have been put there by (the equivalences of) art critics. I would guess that interest in high-end knives is one of the things that bring many to KKF, but that does not reflect the whole spectrum of knife enthusiasts here. Insofar something is missing (and there ought to be) just add!



Well said. Yeah, I have fancy shmancy knives that are out of some people's budgets. That being said, I will be the first to admit that these aren't six times "better" than a Wakui, Yoshikane or other more budget-friendly option. In fact, when people ask me for advice, I steer them in the direction of many of the more economical names mentioned above.


----------



## CTKC (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Carl for compiling the list. The burke in my earlier post was “Bill Burke,” not “Jim”

Also, I would second Yoshikane SLD (great cutters and nice blade geometry overall) and would add Bill’s daughter Jessica Burke; though she isn’t a full-time maker right now, her knives are really wonderful. Bhakti Sa, a former apprentice of David Lisch, also belongs on this list; while his damascus isn’t as complicated or interesting as LIsch’s, his forging is terrific, his fit and finish beautiful and his blade geometry performs at a very high level.

I too would be interested in hearing why folks like a particular maker’s knives enough to put them on the list; since we can’t all experience everything first hand, it’s great to hear from those who have had positive experience with a given knife/maker.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 8, 2019)

Forty Ounce said:


> +1 for toyama.. better than Kato, in my opinion.


That’s not saying much tbh


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2019)

An updated version:



1. Evan Antzenberger

2. Andy Billipp

3. Blenheim Forge

4. Blok Knives

5. Bloodroot

6. Bill Burke

7. Jim Burke

8. Murray Carter Funayuki

9. Catcheside Gyuto

10. CCK a) Carbon Kau Kong Chopper, b) 1303

11. Comet Honyaki

12. Robin Dalman Gyuto S-Grind

13. Dexter 45A12H

14. Doi

15. Fingal Ferguson

16. Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka

17. Gengetsu Gyuto

18. Gesshin Ittetsy Honyaki Gyuto

19. Grimm Knife Company

20. Gude Bread Sword

21. HHH

22. Haburn Knivers

23. Halcyonforge Gyuto

24. Ashi Hamono Ginga

25. Harner

26. Hazenberg

27. Heiji Semi-stainless

28. Tsukasa Hinoura

29. Ikea Briljera

30. Ikeda Mizu Honyaki

31. Mario Ingoglia

32. Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240

33. Kaeru Gyuto

34. Kagekiyo Blue # 1 Gyuto

35. Benjamin Kamon

36. Kato a) STD Gyuto, b) Yoshiaki Fujiwara, c) Sujihiki

37. Kikuishi

38. Kippington

39. Kochi a) Stainless clad, b) V2

40. Konosuke Fujiyama a) preferably old, and wide bevel, b) Gyuto 240 White Steel # 1, c) YS

41. Shibata Kotetsu

42. Bob Kramer

43. Kumagoro Honyaki

44. Tilman Leder Inox

45. Andrea Lisch

46. David Lisch

47. Mac Pro Series

48. Marius Smide

49. Dave Martell

50. Masahiro

51. Masamoto KS

52. Masashi SLD

53. Matsubara

54. Maumasi

55. Mazaki

56. Chelsea Miller Gyuto

57. Misono Dragon

58. Mizuno Honyaki

59. Munethoshi a) Cleaver, b) Gyuto, c) Butcher

60. Murata Blue # 1

61. Don Ngyuen

62. Opinel

63. Dan Prendergast

64. Brian Raquin a) Gyuto, b) Mini cleaver/Big Nakiri

65. Michael Rader

66. Bhakti Sa

67. Sabatier a) Nogent handled pre 1939, b) Old carbon

68. Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko

69. Takeshi Saji

70. Shigefusa Gyuto

71. Suisin INOX Honyaki Gyuto

72. Takamura Pro Gyuto

73. Takeda Gyuto

74. Tanaka a) Blue Steel # 2, b) Gyuto

75. Mert Tansu

76. Tesshu

77. Togashi Honyaki Blue Steel Gyuto

78. Tosagata Bunka

79. Toyogama

80. Toyama a) Iron Clad, b) Guyto 270, c) Nakiri 210

81. Tsourkan

82. Shinichi Watanabe a) Kasumi Guyto, b) KU Gyuto, c) Nakiri, d) Honyaki

83. Wakui

84. Xerxes

85. Yoshikane a) Black Damascus SLD, b) SLD

86. Zwilling Kramer


----------



## Michi (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll throw one more into the ring. Don't castigate me for endlessly harping on about this please 

https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-4532...00009WDSH/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

This has become one of my favourite knives. Really, really versatile and useful.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2019)

Michi said:


> I'll throw one more into the ring. Don't castigate me for endlessly harping on about this please
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-4532...00009WDSH/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> This has become one of my favourite knives. Really, really versatile and useful.


It certainly earns its place on the list.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 10, 2019)

Is this list missing Devin Thomas? I didn’t see husband name but the list is getting kind of long. 
If I had to pick I would say his contribution to heat treat on AEB-L or A2 and obviously any Damascus.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 10, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Is this list missing Devin Thomas? I didn’t see husband name but the list is getting kind of long.
> If I had to pick I would say his contribution to heat treat on AEB-L or A2 and obviously any Damascus.



Yes, you are right; no Thomas; and a long list!


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 10, 2019)

>76. Tesshu

Its worth pointing out that this designation doesn't really describe either a specific knife or a maker,
so this is something you need to consider when trying to evaluate a purchase decision.


----------



## Jville (Jul 10, 2019)

I think there is limited value of this list as it is. It will be something for people brand new into kitchen knife world to look at and get an idea of knives to check out. I just hope their random pick isnt chelsea miller. Why isnt kamikoto on the list yet?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 10, 2019)

Jville said:


> I think there is limited value of this list as it is. It will be something for people brand new into kitchen knife world to look at and get an idea of knives to check out. I just hope their random pick isnt chelsea miller. Why isnt kamikoto on the list yet?



Interesting! What would increase the value of the list, in your opinion? I am all ears!


----------



## Rory Shannon (Jul 10, 2019)

I think what will improve it more is if it gets a bit more knife specific with the makers. But I don’t think it’s limited. There’s a lot of cutlery here to give high praise.


----------



## refcast (Jul 10, 2019)

We could organize them by some criteria. . . like customs vs off-the-shelf, with a description of what that entails. But also very important to note that this is not a definitive list. . . just a list of some people's favorites, if this happens to gain more traction outside the knife community. I wouldn't want to interpret the list authoritatively.

Other rough criteria could be by rough weight: laser, workhorse, middleweight. With a subcategory for distal taper, very consistent grinds, and thinness behind the edge (robust, thin).

And then by steel feel: toughness, sharpness, sharpenable, edge retention, cutting feel.

We could assign some value to how "good" each characteristic is, but it doesn't quite sit right with me, so I leave that those that may wish to.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 10, 2019)

I'd add Peter Swarz-Burt to the list. His Wootz Damascus crucible steel is beautiful.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 10, 2019)

I think its best to use this list as a starting point, and not a destination...
Half the fun of this forum is the journey.


----------



## McMan (Jul 10, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> I think its best to use this list as a starting point, and not a destination...
> Half the fun of this forum is the journey.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## LucasFur (Jul 10, 2019)

To all reading this forum after you try about 20-30-40 knives you can quickly deduce what you like and dont like ... and not only will you not need to try all 100 .. your list "to try" ... will change 

Unfortunately right now I've lost the love a little and don't really have anything on my "lets try" list.


----------



## Jville (Jul 10, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Interesting! What would increase the value of the list, in your opinion? I am all ears!



Although the majority of the knives are probably knives that knives nuts should try, there should be some validity backing them, rather than, just someone named a knife. Also there should/could be a little explanation or reason why a knife is there for example grind, steel, fit and finish, the way it goes through dense product etc. For example, why do so many people spend so much on Katos. Or to put it another way what draws people to them. I would think many would say the super thick spines and grind on them are unique and would put them on a list of must try knifes. 

I'm not picking on Micah's suggestion about the wusthoff bread knife, but I think it's a great example to use. Why would that particular bread knife be on there. Is it because, it is his bread knife that he likes to use alot or is it an exceptional bread knife. Alot of guys don't have a bunch of bread knifes, but might find a bread knife to be very handy. Perhaps, Micah really likes his bread knife, but maybe he would like a bunch of other bread knifes. Or maybe that one is truly exceptional, but I couldn't tell what the reasoning is for it's recognition. Just like, I can't understand why Chelsea Miller is recognized without anyone that I've heard talk about her making great knifes. I heard someone mention her as a shock value, but if that's the case, like I said add kamakoto. But we are putting Chelsea Miller in the ranks of Fujiyamas, tansu, Toyama, Kato's etc.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jul 11, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes, you are right; no Thomas; and a long list!



? No love for DT? His ITK gyuto showed me what a true piece of functional art should be able to achieve. Will never part with mine ... definitely well worth being on the list ... $0.02 ...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 11, 2019)

MontezumaBoy said:


> ? No love for DT? His ITK gyuto showed me what a true piece of functional art should be able to achieve. Will never part with mine ... definitely well worth being on the list ... $0.02 ...



Oh, I wasn’t passing judgment on DT - I was merely recognizing the fact that DT knives were not on the list. But they will be as per the next update!


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2019)

I like the idea of a few words of explanation. Why the knife is worth trying, what's unusual or remarkable about it, etc. Also, something about the characteristics would be good. If I see Gyuto X in the list, I really know nothing about it other than basic dimensions. On the other hand, if someone tells me "this is a laser," or "has a workhorse grind," or "has very reactive cladding, rusts as soon as you look away for a minute," then I have something to make a more informed decision.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 11, 2019)

So it seems that some sort of consensus is starting to take form (thanks @Midsummer, Jville, CKTC, refcast, Michi, Rory Shannon!). Difference in opinion aside, it seems like many would appreciate a short explanation or motivation for why a specific knife is on the list. All things considered, that sounds good. It will require some extra work, of course, and I should really underscore that I am not the person for the job. (I don’t have the competence - approximately 80% of these knives I lack first hand experience of. In other words, I am not qualified to do it).This means the list has to be completed by you, more experienced, forum members.
There has also been suggestions about grouping knives together (categorization after types, such as work horse and the like). Again, sounds very reasonable to me, but I am unfortunately not the man for the job.
@Jville I haven’t properly responded to the Chelsea Miller issue (and the Kumikoto issue). Here is how I see things: I have asked people help me to compile a list. So far, I have merely acted as a kind of secretary. If someone proposes a knife, I put it on the list - and I have put no other knife on the list than the ones suggested. I have no particular feelings wrt Chelsea Miller. In all likelihood, her work would not get to be on the final list if we took a vote. As things are, I do not feel it is right of me to take a name off the list (although, I will of course do it if that is what people want).
A last thing: there is a recurring confusion about the purpose of this list. I have underscored already that it is not a ’buy before you die’-list, but a ’try before you die’-list. But there is another basic misconception that keeps resurfacing; that this would be a list of the best knives there are. It is certainly not meant to be. If that was the purpose (please return to my first post!) it should have been stated somewhere. But it hasn’t because that was never the goal. With this misconception cleared out, it seems that the Chelsea Miller issue gets even less acute. It is certainly possible that her work is worth trying despite being overpriced and bad (if that is indeed what it is). 
I tried to make clarificatory analogy above with food. There is some food you may want to try despite it not being heavenly. One of the things that comes to mind is this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andouillette
I really disliked it, but it is nice to have tried it.
Again, thanks to everyone who has contributed!


----------



## riba (Jul 11, 2019)

Alright, I'd put my Heiji gyuto (21 cm, semi stainless, requested a thinner version) on the list. It greatly improved my cutting technique (home cook here). Initially it would wedge, but a change in technique (bit more angle when approaching the produce) made it into a great cutter. Insightful for my other knives too.

It also sharpens like a dream.


----------



## ian (Jul 11, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> I havn’t properly responded to the Chelsea Miller issue (and the Kumikoto issue). Here is how I see things: I have asked people help me to compile a list. So far, I have merely acted as a kind of secretary. If someone proposes a knife, I put it on the list - and I have put no other knife on the list than the ones suggested. I have no particular feelings wrt Chelsea Miller.



Agh, may this conversation die! As I said above, I was the one who suggested her, as part of a joke, and I then asked to take her off when it became clear that the joke wasn't funny anymore. If you are a diligent secretary, please remove her now. 

In other news, I do want to try a Heiji...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 11, 2019)

ian said:


> Agh, may this conversation die! As I said above, I was the one who suggested her, as part of a joke, and I then asked to take her off when it became clear that the joke wasn't funny anymore. If you are a diligent secretary, please remove her now.
> 
> In other news, I do want to try a Heiji...



I kind of thought we could squeeze out a few more drops of fun. But I stand corrected. She will be removed the next time the list is updated! Cheers


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> I kind of thought we could squeeze out a few more drops of fun.


Well, I think that the Chelsey Miller knife should most definitely stay on the list. Everyone should try this knife at least once. If only to find how terrible a knife can actually be…

Sorry, just pulling your leg. I couldn't resist


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 11, 2019)

Michi said:


> Well, I think that the Chelsey Miller knife should most definitely stay on the list. Everyone should try this knife at least once. If only to find how terrible a knife can actually be…
> 
> Sorry, just pulling your leg. I couldn't resist



At least we got some more fun out of it!


----------



## stringer (Jul 12, 2019)

I would like to nominate Ginrei or Shi.han by Shehan Prull.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 12, 2019)

stringer said:


> I would like to nominate Ginrei or Shi.han by Shehan Prull.


+1


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 17, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> I think its best to use this list as a starting point, and not a destination...
> Half the fun of this forum is the journey.


This is my guiding star!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 17, 2019)

Another update. It looks like we will reach 100 pretty soon. I took the liberty of adding an old favorite: the Victorinox Paring knife (the cheap plastic one). They have been in every kitchen and every Food hall I have ever worked. For a reason. 
So, here is the list of the 90 ones gathered so far. (Chelsea Miller is no longer represented). 

1. Evan Antzenberger

2. Andy Billipp

3. Blenheim Forge

4. Blok Knives

5. Bloodroot

6. Bill Burke

7. Jim Burke

8. Murray Carter Funayuki

9. Catcheside Gyuto

10. CCK a) Carbon Kau Kong Chopper, b) 1303

11. Comet Honyaki

12. Robin Dalman Gyuto S-Grind

13. Dexter 45A12H

14. Doi

15. Fingal Ferguson

16. Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka

17. Gengetsu Gyuto

18. Gesshin Ittetsy Honyaki Gyuto

19. Grimm Knife Company

20. Gude Bread Sword

21. HHH

22. Haburn Knivers

23. Halcyonforge Gyuto

24. Ashi Hamono Ginga

25. Harner

26. Hazenberg

27. Heiji a) Semi-stainless Gyuto (210)

28. Tsukasa Hinoura

29. Ikea Briljera

30. Ikeda Mizu Honyaki

31. Mario Ingoglia

32. Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240

33. Kaeru Gyuto

34. Kagekiyo Blue # 1 Gyuto

35. Benjamin Kamon

36. Kato a) STD Gyuto, b) Yoshiaki Fujiwara, c) Sujihiki

37. Kikuishi

38. Kippington

39. Kochi a) Stainless clad, b) V2

40. Konosuke Fujiyama a) preferably old, and wide bevel, b) Gyuto 240 White Steel # 1, c) YS

41. Shibata Kotetsu

42. Bob Kramer

43. Kumagoro Honyaki

44. Tilman Leder Inox

45. Andrea Lisch

46. David Lisch

47. Mac Pro Series

48. Marius Smide

49. Dave Martell

50. Masahiro

51. Masamoto KS

52. Masashi SLD

53. Matsubara

54. Maumasi

55. Mazaki

56. Misono Dragon

57. Mizuno Honyaki

58. Munethoshi a) Cleaver, b) Gyuto, c) Butcher

59. Murata Blue # 1

60. Don Ngyuen

61. Opinel

62. Dan Prendergast

63. Shehan Prull a) Ginrei, b) Shi.han

64. Brian Raquin a) Gyuto, b) Mini cleaver/Big Nakiri

65. Michael Rader

66. Bhakti Sa

67. Sabatier a) Nogent handled pre 1939, b) Old carbon

68. Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko

69. Takeshi Saji

70. Shigefusa Gyuto

71. Suisin INOX Honyaki Gyuto

72. Peter Swarz-Burt Wootz Damascus

73. Takamura Pro Gyuto

74. Takeda Gyuto

75. Tanaka a) Blue Steel # 2, b) Gyuto

76. Mert Tansu

77. Tesshu

78. Devin Thomas a) AEB-L, b) A2, c) Damascus

79. Togashi Honyaki Blue Steel Gyuto

80. Tosagata Bunka

81. Toyogama

82. Toyama a) Iron Clad, b) Guyto 270, c) Nakiri 210

83. Tsourkan

84. Victorinox Paring 100

85. Wakui

86. Shinichi Watanabe a) Kasumi Guyto, b) KU Gyuto, c) Nakiri, d) Honyaki

87. Wüsthof Super slicer

88. Xerxes

89. Yoshikane a) Black Damascus SLD, b) SLD

90. Zwilling Kramer


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 17, 2019)

Or we could stop at 90 and call it a day.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 17, 2019)

A few standout makers (that I've actually physically handled) that aren't currently on the list are Will Manning of Heartwood Forge, Tony Laseur of Laseur Knives, Rick Petko of RPD&Co, Isaiah Schroeder of Schroeder Knife Works, and Luis Pina of C.LuisPinaKnives.

One guy in particular, whose work I have not had the pleasure of handling/trying, is Chad of Tristone Blades.

There are more, and I'll come back when I remember them.


----------



## Jville (Jul 17, 2019)

the new fm fujiyamas should defintely be on the list


----------



## lumo (Jul 18, 2019)

tkern said:


> Dexter 45A12H


I used to burn through these early in my career since they were only like $12 a piece and good sharpening practice. During a stage at Restaurant Daniel one of the sous turned up his nose at my "cheap American knife". Then he used it to show me how to slice onions. He kind of just kept slicing for a while and didn't say another word.



Don Nguyen said:


> One guy in particular, whose work I have not had the pleasure of handling/trying, is Chad of Tristone Blades.


 My customs were low key aesthetically, compared to what Chadd normally does, but the precision and detail was very impressive, great cutter and great guy to work with.

I 'd recommend adding Jin from JKI to the list as well.


----------



## tkern (Jul 19, 2019)

I know the Dexter is a bit of an odd one to add to the list. One of the biggest issues with this knife is how varied they come. You'll find multiple knives with the same model number but vary widely with what metal was used and what condition they end up to be. I have a few of these and they're all different steels. I tried to get in touch with Dexter to nail down what year was that sweet spot but to no avail. That being said, when you find one you'll know.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 19, 2019)

Delbert Ealy is a name that should be in that list, in my opinion.


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 23, 2019)

Naw


----------



## gcsquared (Jul 31, 2019)

Another maker that is absolutely worth trying is Cris Anderson. He’s doing really unique and distinguished work.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 1, 2019)

My two ¢ents worth - I wouldn't restrict the Teruyasu Fujiwara knives to just the Denkas. Worth trying whatever you can afford. Depending on the F&F/quality lottery, there are some worthy contenders out there - both the budget nashiji range and the Maboroshi.


----------



## NBrewster (Aug 5, 2019)

lumo said:


> I 'd recommend adding Jin from JKI to the list as well.



I can't bring myself to spend that much on a knife but dear lord are those Jin knives beautiful. First knife over 500 bucks I've been tempted by.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 6, 2019)

Only 100 ?!??


----------



## hentaides (Aug 7, 2019)

Sakai Yusuke.

Oldie but goodie lol


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2019)

We've reached 100.


1. Cris Anderson

2. Evan Antzenberger

3. Andy Billipp

4. Blenheim Forge

5. Blok Knives

6. Bloodroot

7. Bill Burke

8. Jim Burke

9. Murray Carter Funayuki

10. Catcheside Gyuto

11. CCK a) Carbon Kau Kong Chopper, b) 1303

12. Comet Honyaki

13. Robin Dalman Gyuto S-Grind

14. Dexter 45A12H

15. Itsuo Doi

16. Delbert Ealy

17. Fingal Ferguson

18. Teruyasu Fujiwara a) Denka, b) Nashiji, c) Maboroshi

19. Gengetsu Gyuto

20. Gesshin Ittetsu Honyaki Gyuto

21. Grimm Knife Company

22. Gude Bread Sword

23. HHH

24. Haburn Knivers

25. Halcyonforge Gyuto

26. Ashi Hamono Ginga

27. Harner

28. Hazenberg

29. Heartwood Forge

30. Heiji a) Semi-stainless Gyuto (210)

31. Tsukasa Hinoura

32. Ikea Briljera

33. Ikeda Mizu Honyaki

34. Mario Ingoglia

35. Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240

36. Jin

37. Kaeru Gyuto

38. Kagekiyo Blue # 1 Gyuto

39. Benjamin Kamon

40. Kato a) STD Gyuto, b) Yoshiaki Fujiwara, c) Sujihiki

41. Kikuishi

42. Kippington

43. Kochi a) Stainless clad, b) V2

44. Konosuke Fujiyama a) old and wide bevel, b) new, c) Gyuto 240 White Steel # 1, d) YS

45. Shibata Kotetsu

46. Bob Kramer

47. Kumagoro Honyaki

48. Laseur Knives

49. Tilman Leder Inox

50. Andrea Lisch

51. David Lisch

52. Mac Pro Series

53. Marius Smide

54. Dave Martell

55. Masahiro

56. Masamoto KS

57. Masashi SLD

58. Matsubara

59. Maumasi

60. Mazaki

61. Misono Dragon

62. Mizuno Honyaki

63. Munethoshi a) Cleaver, b) Gyuto, c) Butcher

64. Murata Blue # 1

65. Don Ngyuen

66. Opinel

67. Luis Pina

68. Dan Prendergast

69. Shehan Prull a) Ginrei, b) Shi.han

70. RDP&Co

71. Brian Raquin a) Gyuto, b) Mini cleaver/Big Nakiri

72. Michael Rader

73. Bhakti Sa

74. Sabatier a) Nogent handled pre 1939, b) Old carbon

75. Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko

76. Takeshi Saji

77. Schroeder Knife Works

78. Shigefusa Gyuto

79. Suisin INOX Honyaki Gyuto

80. Peter Swarz-Burt Wootz Damascus

81. Takamura Pro Gyuto

82. Takeda Gyuto

83. Tanaka a) Blue Steel # 2, b) Gyuto

84. Mert Tansu

85. Tesshu

86. Devin Thomas a) AEB-L, b) A2, c) Damascus

87. Togashi Honyaki Blue Steel Gyuto

88. Tosagata Bunka

89. Toyogama

90. Toyama a) Iron Clad, b) Guyto 270, c) Nakiri 210

91. Tristone Blades

92. Tsourkan

93. Victorinox Paring 100

94. Wakui

95. Shinichi Watanabe a) Kasumi Guyto, b) KU Gyuto, c) Nakiri, d) Honyaki

96. Wüsthof Super slicer

97. Xerxes

98. Yoshikane a) Black Damascus SLD, b) SLD

99. Sakai Yusuke

100. Zwilling Kramer

Thanks to everyone who contributed! I would be surprised if this list will stand uncontested in its present form. But I feel happy with it as is.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 28, 2019)

Did we miss Shiraki? Ashi ginga?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Did we miss Shiraki? Ashi ginga?


As for Shiraki, I think the answer is yes. We do have Ashi Hamono Ginga (filed under 'H').


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 28, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Did we miss Shiraki? Ashi ginga?



I'd leave it to OP discretion how much
he wants to mess with the thread...

As it stands, Tesshu (shiraki) and SIH (lasers)
are reasonably covered in the list.

Obviously, signature work by ashi and shiraki 
as blacksmith is in another category, 

(but...both are NLA current proudction.)

Edit: Ashi, Yasuke, SIH all three are already on list for lasers.


----------



## ThinMan (Aug 28, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> I'd leave it to OP discretion how much
> he wants to mess with the thread...
> 
> As it stands, Tesshu (shiraki) and SIH (lasers)
> ...



Akebono is also Shiraki.

In theory, one could collapse Tesshu and Akebono under a listing for Shiraki and thereby include his other work as well.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> I'd leave it to OP discretion how much
> he wants to mess with the thread...
> 
> As it stands, Tesshu (shiraki) and SIH (lasers)
> ...



Thanks for that info!
And yeah, I kind of think I’m done with this list now. To all of you interested in modifying/improving it further I can just say - please do! Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 28, 2019)

Of course I got it now. Thanks everyone. Looking at overall product rather than smith specific.


----------



## Michi (Aug 28, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> In theory, one could collapse Tesshu and Akebono under a listing for Shiraki and thereby include his other work as well.


Please, _PLEASE_, no-one suggest to merge Toyama and Watanabe


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> Akebono is also Shiraki.
> 
> In theory, one could collapse Tesshu and Akebono under a listing for Shiraki and thereby include his other work as well.



Sorry, isn’t Tesshu Wakui? Or at least, sometimes it is:

https://www.aframestokyo.com/tesshu-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-ii-steel--forged-by-mr-wa240.html

I don’t really know anything about Tesshu other than the above link.


----------



## McMan (Aug 28, 2019)

ian said:


> Sorry, isn’t Tesshu Wakui? Or at least, sometimes it is:
> 
> https://www.aframestokyo.com/tesshu-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-ii-steel--forged-by-mr-wa240.html
> 
> I don’t really know anything about Tesshu other than the above link.



Tesshu is the aframes label. He’s open about who the Smith is. There were some wakui and mazaki Tesshu. Most of the Tesshu were/are shiraki. There’re some in white that were nicely made and a good value.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 28, 2019)

#15 I would specify if its Keijiro or Itsuo Doi...... I assume you mean Itsuo but still....

;-)


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 28, 2019)

#20 should be Ittetsu (instead of Ittetsy).


----------



## thirsty0ne (Aug 29, 2019)

I think for me maybe 10 from that list will do...


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 29, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> We've reached 100.
> 
> 49. Tilman Leder Inox



Are you using "Inox" to mean stainless in this case, meaning niolox, one of the steels Tilman is known for?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 29, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Are you using "Inox" to mean stainless in this case, meaning niolox, one of the steels Tilman is known for?



Oh, I am not using ’Inox’ to mean anything. I simply copied ’Tilman Inox’ as it featured in the original nomination. ’Niolox’ would probably have been better though! [emoji1303]


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 29, 2019)

Ivang said:


> A knife by takeda is a must


I got a Takeda Sujihiki and Sasanoha. I am feeling a Nakiri is next lol


----------



## cheflivengood (Nov 9, 2019)

Anyone familiar with Fingal Fergason's work, message me!


----------



## enrico l (Oct 29, 2022)

Would be cool to see where we are at with this list 3 years later


----------



## pgugger (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't see Takada (Tanaka Blue 1), Jiro, or the nine/Robert Trimarchi there... or Yanick, which I have not tried but seems highly sought after. I also like all my Migoto white 1/2 knives, which are Nakagawa/Kawakita. Not sure if all these make the cut but they are some of my favorites beyond the Toyama and a few others that made the list.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 31, 2022)

pgugger said:


> I don't see Takada (Tanaka Blue 1), Jiro, or the nine/Robert Trimarchi there... or Yanick, which I have not tried but seems highly sought after. I also like all my Migoto white 1/2 knives, which are Nakagawa/Kawakita. Not sure if all these make the cut but they are some of my favorites beyond the Toyama and a few others that made the list.


Probably because the list was made 2+ years ago. Takada hadn’t yet branched out to his own label and Jiro was just getting hitting his stride.


----------



## jonnachang (Nov 2, 2022)

Goldeband.


----------



## EricEricEric (Nov 2, 2022)

Kisuke Manaka 240mm gyuto B1 damascus ENN


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 2, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> Kisuke Manaka 240mm gyuto B1 damascus ENN



My Manaka 210 shirogami after some minimal massaging has really turned out to be a great knife and I'm very much considering one of his aogami offerings.


----------

